# XFCE's Mugshot utility



## VeryTempAccount (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello there forums,

I was going to install the mugshot utility for XFCE (basically something to update your profile picture for lightdm and XFCE as well as your user information) but it turns out that it doesn't actually exist. It seems like a fairly simple program to port over to FreeBSD, could somebody please help me out here?

The application/add-on I'm referring to: https://launchpad.net/mugshot

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 18, 2020)

Not the answer you were hoping for but the lightdm profile picture can be changed with x11/lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings, if you are using the gtk greeter.


----------



## VeryTempAccount (Sep 20, 2020)

Yea so if anybody is interested, it installs just fine with the Python Installation script that comes with it, just make sure you got all the dependencies and that you're using Python3.7, otherwise you'll have a bad time trying to get this piece of junk working. Mugshot as well as the greeter settings work now, even though I had to prefix the Greeter Settings desktop file with the graphical SU (gksu) command otherwise the permissions just wouldnt work as I wanted them to.


----------

